# Gothic 3: Sichtweite und entfernte Matschtexturen verbessern !



## Monstermic (16. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt ähnlich wie bei Oblivion Möglichkeiten die Grasdistanz und die matschigen Texturen in der Ferne stark zu optimieren. 


Öffnet im Verzeichnis "Gothic III\Ini" die Datei "ge3.ini" (am besten vorher ein Backup machen). Hier die folgenden Einträge ändern:

*VegetationAdmin.ViewRange=7000.0 ; war vorher 3500.0 

ObjectDetails.fProcessingRangeFadeOutRange_High=500.0 ; vorher: 300.0
ObjectDetails.fRangedBaseLoDOffset_High=500.0 ; vorher: 300.0
ObjectDetails.fProcessingRangeFadeOutRange_Medium=600.0 ; vorher: 500.0*
mit den Einstellungen wird die Vegetation in einer deutlich größeren Entfernung noch dargestellt.

Und dann gibt es noch die folgende  Änderung, die meiner Meinung nach eine extreme Verbesserung darstellt, da  damit die Matschtexturen in der ferne komplett weg sind. Selbst die Tiefenunschärfe kann man nun getrost ausstellen und spart damit sogar noch performance: 
*DistanceHigh.fFarClippingPlane_High=10000*  auf 25000 stellen !!!

So sieht die eh schon gute Optik noch viel besser aus. Besonders die letzte Änderung sollte jeder vornehmen, da sie bei mir zu keiner Performanceveränderung geführt hat. Leider führt die Einstellung auch zu einem Grafikbug, wenn man aufs Meer hinausguckt, der aber meiner Meinung nach die Sache mehr als wert ist.

Die Infos stammen übrigens von der WOG Seite.


----------



## juli233 (5. November 2006)

Könntest du vll ein bild von diesem grafikbug reinstellen. wäre echt nett.
mfg juli


----------



## Monstermic (6. November 2006)

juli233 am 05.11.2006 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Könntest du vll ein bild von diesem grafikbug reinstellen. wäre echt nett.
> mfg juli



Sry, aber ich finde den Post im WoG Forum nicht mehr. Aber wenn du vorher ne Kopie von der ini machst, kannst du die änderungen ja durch zurückkopieren rückgängig machen. 
Wenn du den Grafikbug sehen willst, lauf zum Meer. An einigen (sehr seltenen) stellen sieht man den bug auch mitten in der Landschaft.
Es fehlen einfach plötzlich texturen und der hintergrund scheint zu schweben. Aber glaub mir das kleine Ärgernis is es auf jeden Fall wert. 
Das Ganze macht natürlich nur sinn wenn du nen guten rechner hast.


----------



## juli233 (6. November 2006)

Monstermic am 06.11.2006 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> juli233 am 05.11.2006 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Warum ich nicht selber auf die Idee gekommen bin, die ini zu zu speichern, naja.....  
ja ich werds dann mal ausprobieren!
mfg juli


----------



## Agent (6. November 2006)

Also ich teste das dann auch mal...wenn ich mich nicht mehr melde, wurde ich wahrscheinlich von einem großen Grafikbug erschlagen 

*edit: Ausprobiert und für gut befunden  Die Weitsicht ist schlicht schöner, den Unschärfen-Effekt habe ich getrost ausgestellt, da einfach nicht mehr nötig (und unter uns: So schön war der echt nicht  )


----------

